# Re:Change of drugs affecting number of eggs?



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

carole said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I just had my 3rd egg collection today.
> 
> ...


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Carole
Sorry to butt in here but please dont write this cycle off yet. Give it a chance. I only got 4 eggs on my 2nd cycle and ended up pg with my little boy. You dont need loads of eggs for it to work. Great if you do get them for freezing but it can work just as well with less.
Wishing you lots of luck Keep up the positivity.
Love Kim x x x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Carole.

I agree with Kim, I had the least number of eggs collected on my last cycle than in any of my previous 4 cycles and it was this latest one from which I got pregnant!

I am now 23wks 1day preggers with a very active baby kicking away at my insides!

All the best with this cycle.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

carole said:


> Thanks for your reply Peter.
> 
> 3 eggs fertilised so now we will wait to see if they make it to transfer. I want to ask for all 3 to be transferred if they do, but I know my clinic is reluctant to do this.
> 
> ...


Were all 6 eggs injected? If so this is a very poor fertilisation rate for ICSI and you should ask your clinic why this has happened.

I wouldn't advise three embryos at transfer, get them to freeze the spare one.

Good luck!!

Peter


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

carole said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Only 4 of the 6 eggs were mature and suitable for ICSI, so 3 out of 4 made it.
> 
> ...


----------

